# Those of you that have Digital Dashes



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If your speedo works (IF) does your speedo freak out at anything under 45 MPH


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Nope mine works fine.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> If your speedo works (IF) does your speedo freak out at anything under 45 MPH


 Whatcha mean by "freak out" exactly.........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well if I am under 45 lets say I am running 30. It'll flash anywhere from 25-38 and any of the numbers eratically. Anything over 45 MPH is fine


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> well if I am under 45 lets say I am running 30. It'll flash anywhere from 25-38 and any of the numbers eratically. Anything over 45 MPH is fine


 Could be the pulse generator is starting to go out. I dunno of anything else that could cause that. You know , like when the speedo on an analog car bounces a bit at a certain speed , that can be the fault of the cable or the magnets inside the guage itself. What with our cars having that pulse generator , I'd say it was the locus of the problem. Might be time for that analog dash conversion............


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

nope.. I love the way my DD looks (when it all works..... WHEN!!) My water temp gauge along with the trip (all one moduel) goes out sometimes but all I do is hit the power supply and she kicks back on ( I gotta fix that) got any ideas. But I dunno as long as it freaks out below 45 and not at highway speeds I'm cool with it.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

136k miles and everything lights up, only prob i have is my oil pressure sits at the bottom...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

TheJackal said:


> 136k miles and everything lights up, only prob i have is my oil pressure sits at the bottom...


 Always? Even at redline? Sending unit probably shot.....


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

my digital dash works fine as far as everything showing up... but its screwed my alternator and batter(ies) several times...i've got the analog in now everything works fine no problems at all anymore.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

my oil pressure didn't work neither so I took it out and I'm going to replace it with an autometer


----------

